# Game 46: Official Houston @ Boston GAME THREAD. 1/31. 6:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Apparently Sura told local news he _will_ be able to play against Boston with a dislocated finger. What an iron man, I wouldn't mind seeing the touches Yao and TMac get without him but we will really need his toughness against a physical Boston perimeter. 

Pierce has struggled to adjust with Boston's new offense that pushes the ball quite a bit, but can still go off at any time. He'll step up his defense (which has been abyssmal this season) when guarding TMac, but it shouldn't matter. Advantage: Rockets.

Payton will have his way with Sura all game long, but Allen will have a tough time defending Wesley off of screens. He's one tough defender, a bit overrated on these boards, but will still give Wesley a tough time if he tries to do anything off the dribble. 

And last but not least, Yao should have his way with Mark Blount. Sadly everytime I say this things go wrong like Yao getting into early foul trouble, so I'll stop right here. 

Houston 104
Boston 101


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Must win for Houston, Boston's no walk-over but we should be able to beat these guys 4 out of 5 times. Juwan and Mo better step up else they may end up being embarassed by a high-schooler by the name of Al Jefferson....

I hope Yao will finally have his breakout game at the end of the month, but highly unlike 'cuz its a back-to-back game.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I hope Yao will finally have his breakout game ....


It seems like we've been saying the same thing for the entire season!! That's it, I say Yao plays a scrub-like game.... no, no, worse than that, 25mins, 0 of 8 FG, 2 rebs, 5 T/Os!!!!!! Go Yao!!

(Pleeez prove me so very wrong.... )

Rockets to win. Good on Sura for playing.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

There's no reason why we should loose this one. 

Rockets-108
Celtics-95


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

92-80 Rockets.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Jesus Christ, why is McGrady chucking up 3's?!??? He has 5 Three Point Attempts in the first quarter alone...and there is still 2 minutes left in the quarter!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Why did Yao play only 4 minutes?

rebs 16:8 rockets


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Jesus Christ, why is McGrady chucking up 3's?!??? He has 5 Three Point Attempts in the first quarter alone...and there is still 2 minutes left in the quarter!


....and he's missed all 5 attempts :no: Lucke we're still up 19 - 15 after 1Q


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> I hope Yao will finally have his breakout game at the end of the month....


Looks like I'm getting my wish!
14mins, 8-10, 16 Pts, 5 Rebs

Padgett with 10pts off the bench 4-4 shooting


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

YES yes, indeed a breakout...quarter for Yao, if he's not making his shots, he's blocking em on the other end!! whoohoo...
Is padgett the best shooter on our team or what!!?! Let's hope Yao can keep this up for the second half!! That'll definitely make you one happy man Yaomania

Ah poo, Yao just picked up his 3rd PF


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone up for making some "Padgett 4 MVP" Bumper Stickers??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

crap I shouldn't have spoken so soon... Yao just picked up his 4th foul and has not scored in the 2nd half yet.

Boston comes back and takes the lead after being down by double digits in the 2nd Q.... frig, put Scott Padgett back in!! :upset:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TMac really needs to start taking the ball to the basket now, and try to get to the FT line. Way too many jumpers with Yao on the bench.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> Boston comes back and takes the lead after being down by double digits in the 2nd Q.... frig, put Scott Padgett back in!! :upset:


Or just give the ball to Barry!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets 97
Celtics 94

Final


mad props to the Rockets for pullin this one out....stopped Ricky D and Pierce on their final shots.

Should've been able to close them out earlier,but good win regardless. Glad to see Yao have a good 1st half and win a game when T-mac is held under 20.

Great win by us,on to Philly,11-11 on the road.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets win! Not exactly a breakout game by Yao but can't complain about at 11-15 shooting effort.

Tracy has fallen in love with his jumper... MRC's right, he's gotta take it to the rack more. Even his cousin Vince is driving to the rack more than him now!

Jon Barry and Scott Padgett made up for the poor shooting (as usual) of Sura and Wesley. I hope one of these days Wesley will finally find his shot back....

That wraps up a pretty good month for us!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

ao was goo tmac played like an good player not exellent wich every superstar has those games and we ran out of there with a win hopefully we can win da nxt1 im still not a huge fan of gundy i realy wouldnt mind jackson


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

For those of you that missed the game: Yao picked up an early 4th foul in the 3rd quarter, and Boston proceeded to go on a 12-0 run with him on the bench. 

Yao and Barry were huge in the 4th quarter, I was pretty angry when Houston didn't sign Barry in FA but now he is showing why the Barry family is so esteemed in the NBA. Sura tried to take over in the end, forcing up an airball, travelling, then getting fouled by Payton. He's bringing back scary memories of Francis, he needs to stop overdribbling and give it to TMac who can do a better job setting up Yao or getting off his own shot.


----------



## wallace_he (Feb 1, 2005)

*I am so tired of Wesley's 3ps*

how many open shots can Wesley miss?Everytime I am so afraid when he attempts for 3ps .
He cant shoot well,he cant pass well,his height doesnt allow him to guard well.
We need to get rid of him!!!I 
dont understand why we trade JJ for him ,a worthless guy.
BTW I am so glad that JJ is doing a great job in Phenix.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I am so tired of Wesley's 3ps*



> Originally posted by <b>wallace_he</b>!
> how many open shots can Wesley miss?Everytime I am so afraid when he attempts for 3ps .
> He cant shoot well,he cant pass well,his height doesnt allow him to guard well.
> We need to get rid of him!!!I
> ...


He does a pretty good job of passing the ball and shooting/defending off screens. JJ couldn't do either of these, although he was great at knocking down the open shot. Plus he was a locker room nuisance. I would like to see Wesley play more time at the 1, he does a great job defending other PG's and a backcourt of Wesley, Barry and McGrady can make things happen in transition and in a half court setting.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Yao picked up an early 4th foul in the 3rd quarter, and Boston proceeded to go on a 12-0 run with him on the bench.


Once again shows how significant a factor Yao is, despite his relatively sedate stats.



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Plus [JJ] is a locker room nuisance.


How?
(That's not an indignant or belligerent 'how?', btw; just an ordinary question.)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> How?
> (That's not an indignant or belligerent 'how?', btw; just an ordinary question.)


Nothing official from the Rockets organization, but there was speculation that several players asked for Jackson to be traded. He was criticizing their play, and belitting them in the locker room. There has to be a reason he is on his 12th team in 13 years.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

JJ's my second favourite player, so I'll just pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> There has to be a reason he is on his 12th team in 13 years.



:yes: :yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Sura tried to take over in the end, forcing up an airball, travelling, then getting fouled by Payton. He's bringing back scary memories of Francis, he needs to stop overdribbling and give it to TMac who can do a better job setting up Yao or getting off his own shot.


yea,he scared me a lot in the end of the game.:no:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I couldn't figure out why JVG didn't ask TMAC to guard Ricky Davis until the last half min(the last shot of Davis).Welsley was just too short to guard Davis which IMO was the main reason Davis made at least 4 consecutive shots in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> I couldn't figure out why JVG didn't ask TMAC to guard Ricky Davis until the last half min(the last shot of Davis).Welsley was just too short to guard Davis which IMO was the main reason Davis made at least 4 consecutive shots in the 4th quarter.


Im guessing because of P^2? Pierce is normally their go to guy in the clutch and he is very good.


----------

